# peoples opions



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

can anybody please tell me

i have 2 svs ultra towers 2 jbl 580 4 svs prime elevation speakers for atmos

using a denon 4400 amp and a emotiva xpa2

my question is which combo for fronts would work the best for this setup

the emotiva t2 and c2 centre speaker
or jbl 590 with a jbl lc2 centre speaker
or kef r300 and centre
or svs ultra towers with svs ultra centre
or chane 5.4 chane 2.4

i will be using belden blue jeans speaker cables
a rega rp3 turntable
a oppo 205 4k player
playstation 4 pro console
xbox one x console
wii u console
buzz tv xls 3000 android box
iphone x
and a hi spec pc
a 65e6v oled tv
and a sony 75 940e tv
a virgin media v6 box
and sky q silver box
a blue node 2 streamer

and also if i use the emotiva xpa 2 amp with denon 4400
and i was to use the emotiva xpa 2 amp for the lower frequencies of the front speakers
and what intergrated amplifier would you then use for the higher frequencies
to vastly improve the 2 channel and streaming music abilities of the front speakers
with the choice of the best three front speakers to use with this setup what would you use
in your best opions
thanks


----------

